# Makefiles make dependencies.



## sossego (Nov 9, 2009)

This is more of a philosophical question.
Why are some files/applications  dependent upon the GNUmake utility?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 9, 2009)

GNU make uses a different syntax for it's Makefiles, compared to BSD make.  Thus, any applications that are developed primarily on Linux will have Makefiles using the GNU syntax.  In order to use these Makefiles, one must use GNU make.


----------



## john_doe (Nov 12, 2009)

GNU make does not use templates from /usr/share/mk but relies on automake. As such it's more portable because gmake is one tool and has one syntax unlike bsdmake. For example, BSDmakefile written for NetBSD may not work under FreeBSD.

cf. http://mail-index.netbsd.org/netbsd-users/2008/10/11/msg002183.html


----------

